# Voltbike Alpine



## Topfmine (11 Aug 2017)

Anyone taken out a Alpine Voltbike for a test ride. I did but there was one niggle, I didn't like the button on the screen that selected the options and modes, the button as well as not responding when pressed was not in thumbs reach, I had to take my hand off the grip to operate the button, not a very good safety point. Better if the button was on the grip or right next to it. Other than that a quality bit of kit.


----------

